# What all does everybody keep?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Other then p's what does everyboody here keep. Please include common name and scientific name if you can (pics would be even better)

For me i have a adult 3yr old female bearded dragon (Pogona vitticeps), a couple year old female veild chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus), 3-4 inch tarantulas (a. Versicolor and A. avicularia) as well as probably 1 inch L. parahybana and p. murius slings (spiderlings).

So what does everbody here keep?


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

well all are gone now, all but my p's, but i had; a female Burmese Python about 10.5 feet long, a 4 y/o bearded dragon (sunfire), 75 gallon with: 1 Red devil, 2 flowerhorns (tai young), and a jack dempsy.

i'll try and find some old pics.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A bearded dragon, Argentine tegu, Mexican Red Knee (female) tarantula, a female betta, and...

2 puddy tats and a white rat that I shouldn't even mention otherwise this will become a thread for general discussion or the lounge and I'll have to move it even though I don't want to.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ha... okay, here we go with my little collection...









4.7.3 Crested Geckos (_Rhacodactylus ciliatus_)
1.2.1 Gargoyle Geckos (_Rhacodactylus auriculatus_)
0.1.0 Sara Gecko (_Rhacodactylus sarasinorum_)
1.2.0 Mossy Leaftail Gecko (_Uroplatus sikorae_) 
1.1.0 Satanic Leaftail Gecko (_Uroplatus phantasticus_)
0.1.0 Emerald Tree Boa (_Corallus caninus_)
1.0.0 Reverse Okeetee Cornsnake (_Elaphe guttata guttata_)
0.0.1 Irian Jaya Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota variegata_)
1.0.0 Bearded Dragon (_Pogona vitticeps_)
0.0.1 Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_)
0.0.1 Mexican Red Rump Tarantula (_Brachypelma vagans_)

Some random pics for ya...

















































I also have a betta fish, a flowerhorn and two dogs.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

26 inch Pacu
36 inch tire track eel
20+ inch Marble saifin Pleco
5 inch Green Terror
2x 9 to 10 inch Syndodontis 
3.5 inch Silver Aro
4 inch Senegal
11 inch Pimelodus Blochii
5 zebra goby
7 green chromis
SW betta
Coral beauty Angel
Skunk Fish
11 inch Fredrichstalli
22 inch Clown knife
6 inch Gold Severum
8 inch Jack D
4 inch Gold Nugget Pleco
Bunch of neons,mollies,and a few dojo loaches in a 10 gal.

I'm sure I'm forgetting some as well


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dozens of Endler's and Green Moscow Guppies
A whole bunch of _Heterandria formosa_
Red Cherry, Snowball and Yellow Shrimp (in separate tanks, natch!)
A hybrid _Asolene spixi_/_Marisa cornuarietis_ or two
Several varieties of Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Pond, Red Ramshorn and Plain Ramshorn Snails
A male _Cryptoheros cutteri_
A female Convict
A bunch of _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_
11 Green Neon Tetras
6 Silver Hatchetfish
Several Bristlenose Plecos
3 Green Swordtails
7 Albino Aeneus Cories (Lg.)
9 Tiny Albino Aeneus Cories
14 Bronze Aeneus Cories
3 _Brachyrhamdia imitator_ (though one has been holed up in a cave all week, I think it's still alive...it got pretty pissed the last time I checked when it was in the cave)
1 Male Paradisefish


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

A tank full of mollies platies and guppies, and a 8 year old yorkshire terrier









:laugh:


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

16 ball pythons. 5 burmese pythons, 1 amazon tree boas, 2 milks snakes, 2 king snake, 2 corn snakes, 2 tri-colored hognose, 1 tiger rat snake, 1 ridleyi, 2 osage copperheads, 3 northern pacific rattler snakes, 2 malayan pit vipers, 2 west african gaboon vipers, 3 puff adders, 2 southern copperheads, 2 cantils, 2 levantine adders, 1 formosa cobra, 1 saw scaled viper, 1 moroccan cobra, 2 monocle cobras


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

dart frogs. Likely getting rid of all but the azureus soon
2.2 azureus
2.2 cobalt
0.0.3 costa rican auratus
0.0.2 intermedius imitator

hand full of hermit crabs

billion or so fancy guppies

and just lost a little baby red eared slider, do to girlfriend switching heaters while i was sleeping, and put one I had set for a 55g in a half full 10 gallon. turtle stew anyone? RIP stripey


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

6 silver dollar

2 parrot fish

24 fosters

2ltr smirnoff


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

btw mettle, I'd pair that beardie up. Dont know what you paid, but it looks like one of those hypo translucent deals. Their worth a grip. Black eyes give it away.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

...Jay... said:


> btw mettle, I'd pair that beardie up. Dont know what you paid, but it looks like one of those hypo translucent deals. Their worth a grip. Black eyes give it away.


Yeup, he's a hypo translucent. I didn't really know anything about beardie morphs when I got him. I was just very upset over the loss of my last beardie. Lost my little buddy Tequila on a Friday and the following Sunday was a reptile expo in Mississauga. I ended up going and fell in love with this little guy, not even knowing what he was. Got him for a steal of a price as I found out later. I've already had a few people saying that they want to borrow him for studding. We'll see how it goes though. I've seen some breeding loan stuff go horribly wrong lately and am not sure I want any part of that... He's not old enough yet, anyway.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jparker1167 said:


> 16 ball pythons. 5 burmese pythons, 1 amazon tree boas, 2 milks snakes, 2 king snake, 2 corn snakes, 2 tri-colored hognose, 1 tiger rat snake, 1 ridleyi, 2 osage copperheads, 3 northern pacific rattler snakes, 2 malayan pit vipers, 2 west african gaboon vipers, 3 puff adders, 2 southern copperheads, 2 cantils, 2 levantine adders, 1 formosa cobra, 1 saw scaled viper, 1 moroccan cobra, 2 monocle cobras


Im assuming you keep different morhs or balls right? What types do you keep? Got any pics of the morphs?


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

for ball pythons i have like 8 normals, pastels, green ghost, spider, pinstripe, pastel 66%het clown, het axanthics, het caremels. i have some pics of them ill try and post some

green ghost









pinstripe









pastel female when she was a baby


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

10"+ Oscars x4
7-8" Jaguar Cichlid
8" Common Pleco
3" Common Pleco
6" Common Pleco
Guppies Adults and Fry's... (too many to even count)
7-8" Spotted Gar
3" Male Convict and 2" Female Convict
Black Skirt Tetra x2
Tiger Barbs x2
2 Common Gold Fish (GF's fishes)
3 Siamese Betas


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jparker1167 said:


> for ball pythons i have like 8 normals, pastels, green ghost, spider, pinstripe, pastel 66%het clown, het axanthics, het caremels. i have some pics of them ill try and post some
> 
> green ghost
> 
> ...


I love the pine stripe. Spiders are also sweet, but if/when i get a ball python, i would liek an albino (or at least het 100%) or my favorate looking morph, mojave.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

albinos are sweet, still cost around $900 if i remember right. mojaves are sweet too. i dont know if you have been to the nerd site but if you go on it go to the collection part and look at the bps they have tons of pics of morphs. my favorite bp morphs are pieds, axanthic killerbee, super pastel clown.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ piebalds rock!







Thats what I'd want if i ever get into snakes and can afford one.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jay... The trick is get some hets and make your own.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

...Jay... said:


> ^ piebalds rock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like pied now, however i never really used tolike them. 
It was pretty temting since last month or so i saw a pair of 100% het albino for 400$


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

1.1.0 Crocodile Monitors (Varanus Salvadorii)
0.0.1 Red Tegu (Tupinambis Rufescens) ((looking to be a male))
1.0.0 Tiger Reticulated Python (Python Reticulatus)
1.0.0 Irian Jaya carpet python (Morelia spilota variegata)
0.0.1 Sri lanka palm viper (Trimeresurus Trigonocephalus 
0.0.1 Mexican red knee (Brachypelma smithi)
0.0.1 Deathstalker (Leiurus quinquestriatus)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Retardus Dumbesus)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> 1.1.0 Crocodile Monitors (Varanus Salvadorii)
> 0.0.1 Red Tegu (Tupinambis Rufescens) ((looking to be a male))
> 1.0.0 Tiger Reticulated Python (Python Reticulatus)
> 1.0.0 Irian Jaya carpet python (Morelia spilota variegata)
> ...












Classic.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just got a Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" sling


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

here it goes:

1) 5.5 in clown trigger 
2) 4 in powder blue
3) 4 in purple tang
4) 4 in blue tang (dori)
5) 4 in flag fin angel
6) 5.5 in red sea lunar wrasse
7) 3 in black percula clowm fish 
8) 3 in true percula clowm fish 
9) 3.5 in bicolor angel
10) 3 in flame back angel
11) 2.5 in cleaner wrasse


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

These are the animals i currently keep nothing special.

Reptiles:
1-1 Pachydactylus bibroni- bibrons gecko
1-3 Eublepharis macularius- leopard geckp
1-1 pogona henrylawsoni- lawsons bearded dragon
0-1 Pogona vitticeps- bearded dragon
0-4 Trachemys Scripta Elegans- red eared sliders
1-0 pantherophis guttta- amelanistic cornsnake
0-1 pantherophis guttta- normal corn
0-2 Pantherophis obsoleta quadrivittata- yellow ratsnake
0-1 Pantherophis obsoleta hypo- hypo black rat snake
0-1 Python regius- ball python
1-0 Pituophis catenifer affinis-Sonoran Gopher Snake

Invertebrates:
0-0-1 Aphonopelma seemanni- Costa Rican zebra tarantula
0-1 Brachypelma boehmi- Mexican Fireleg tarantula
0-1 Brachypelma Albopilosa- Curly Hair Tarantula 
0-0-1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens- Green Bottle Blue Tarantula 
0-2 Grammostola rosea- Chilean rose tarantula 
0-1Pterinochilus murinus RCF- Usambara Orange Baboon tarantula
0-1 Lasiodora parahybana- Brazilian salmon pink tarantula

1-0 african grey parrot
1-0 cockatiel
1-1 red canary
1-0 ferret
1 -0lesser jerboa(jaculus jaculus)
0-2 dwarf rabbits
0-1 jack russel mix
1-0 cat


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

These are the animals i currently keep i dont know the common names in english(and im not gona look them up)

Reptiles:
1-1 Pachydactylus bibroni- bibrons gecko
1-3 Eublepharis macularius- leopard geckp
1-1 pogona henrylawsoni- lawsons bearded dragon
0-1 Pogona vitticeps- bearded dragon
0-4 Trachemys Scripta Elegans- red eared sliders
1-0 pantherophis guttta- amelanistic cornsnake
0-1 pantherophis guttta- normal corn
0-2 Pantherophis obsoleta quadrivittata- yellow ratsnake
0-1 Pantherophis obsoleta hypo- hypo black rat snake
0-1 Python regius- ball python
1-0 Pituophis catenifer affinis-Sonoran Gopher Snake

Invertebrates:
0-0-1 Aphonopelma seemanni- Costa Rican zebra tarantula
0-1 Brachypelma boehmi- Mexican Fireleg tarantula
0-1 Brachypelma Albopilosa- Curly Hair Tarantula 
0-0-1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens- Green Bottle Blue Tarantula 
0-2 Grammostola rosea- Chilean rose tarantula 
0-1Pterinochilus murinus RCF- Usambara Orange Baboon tarantula
0-1 Lasiodora parahybana- Brazilian salmon pink tarantula

1-0 african grey parrot
1-0 cockatiel
1-1 red canary
1-0 ferret
1 -0lesser jerboa(jaculus jaculus)
0-2 dwarf rabbits
0-1 jack russel mix
1-0 cat


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

2 female boa constrictors...BCI Boa Constrictor Imperator


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my t's species (note: these are not my pictures or of my t's, just google searchs of he species names.

Avicularia avicularia









Lasiodora parahybana








-Pterinochilus murinus








-Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"
(male is the colourful one)








-Avicularia versicolor


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't have nearly as many reptiles as I used to (some of you may remember)...

Reptiles:
12 year old Green Iguana female
Ball Python 
Colubmian Red Tail Boa

Mammals:
2 Rats
5 Cats
2 Ferrets


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

jparker1167 said:


> 16 ball pythons. 5 burmese pythons, 1 amazon tree boas, 2 milks snakes, 2 king snake, 2 corn snakes, 2 tri-colored hognose, 1 tiger rat snake, 1 ridleyi, *2 osage copperheads, 3 northern pacific rattler snakes, 2 malayan pit vipers, 2 west african gaboon vipers, 3 puff adders, 2 southern copperheads, 2 cantils, 2 levantine adders, 1 formosa cobra, 1 saw scaled viper, 1 moroccan cobra, 2 monocle cobras*


...you had me at malayan pit vipers. I love venomous, but I just don't have the ability to house them until I live alone.

Smaller collection but...
0.1 Anery het snow BCC ~3 ft
0.0.1 Mangrove Monitor ~2 ft
0.0.1 Green Tree Python baby
1.0 7y/o Husky/German Shepard/Pitbull mix

More soon to come...


----------

